# Weekly competition 2012-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F2 U' F R' F R F' U2
*2. *U' R U R' U2 R' F' U
*3. *U F2 R' F2 R' U R F' R2 U'
*4. *R' F2 R' F U2 F U R'
*5. *R2 F R' F2 R F U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 R U R' B' L' D F' L' B L2 R'
*2. *U2 F2 R F2 U2 L R D2 L' B2 R B' U' R' D' B2 U' L' D2 U' B
*3. *U2 L' F2 B' U' R' F L' B U' B2 R' L' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2
*4. *U' R2 D U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B' R' B L F' R' F2 U' L D2 U
*5. *U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F D B' D F' D2 U L' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 B' Rw2 R' F2 L2 Rw' Fw U2 B Rw F' D' Uw2 Rw2 B U' Rw R2 F' R D Rw' U2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw' R' U2 Fw' L' D2 L2 Rw R B2
*2. *B' F' D Fw L2 D' Uw R' Uw F2 R' U Fw' F' Rw' B D' F' R2 B' F' U' B2 F D L F D' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' F2 Rw' Uw Fw2 D2 L' F2
*3. *B2 F Uw2 U2 L2 B Fw2 D' U' Fw Uw' L' Fw' L D U Fw' U Rw' Uw L Rw2 R' D' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F Uw' F Uw' B2 Uw2 R B2 F2 U2
*4. *U2 L2 Rw Uw L Rw R F' L F' L Rw R' Fw Rw' R' D2 Uw U2 Rw2 F' R2 D' Rw' R B D' L B' D Fw' D Rw' U2 F' R2 B2 Fw L B2
*5. *B Fw F2 D' R B2 F' R' U' B2 L D Fw L R D' U2 L Rw2 Uw L' Rw' D U' R2 Fw' D F U Rw2 D2 U L' R' B' F' L Uw Rw' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Dw' Bw' Uw' B2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw F L Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw B' Dw2 B U' Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw' Lw2 F Dw2 R' Fw Uw2 Lw' Uw Lw' D2 Dw R2 Uw U2 L D' R2 F' L2 D2 Dw' U2 Rw' R Uw2 B2 L2
*2. *Rw2 Bw F' R2 Dw L2 U2 F D' B' F' L' Rw2 B2 Bw' F R2 B' D R2 B Dw2 B Bw2 Rw Dw' Fw' Rw Bw' U' L Bw F2 U Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 R Fw2 Lw' Dw2 U' L R2 U Lw2 Rw F' R' B' F' Uw U2 L' Lw2 U L Lw' R2 U2
*3. *Lw D2 B U' Fw L' Rw' Bw L' B Bw' Dw' B D' Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 D Dw2 U2 F' Uw' L' Bw U L' D2 Rw D2 F' D2 B' Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw U2 B' Dw2 F' L D Lw' U L' Lw' Rw R Bw2 Lw' B' Bw' D' Uw L' D2 Lw' R' D2
*4. *Dw2 Uw' R Uw F' R' U2 L D2 Dw2 R F2 U B2 Bw Fw Lw' Fw' U2 L Fw L Lw2 Fw F2 Rw' Dw' U2 Lw' R2 Bw2 D2 Lw Rw R' Dw U2 L B2 U L' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 U' Bw2 Lw Uw U Lw2 Rw' R B' D U' L
*5. *B' F' D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D Lw' R D2 Uw L2 F R B F' D2 U' Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw B2 U Bw Rw2 D' Dw' R2 Fw' R' F D Bw' U2 R2 U2 Fw' F D Rw' Bw Fw' F Uw2 L Lw2 F' L B2 Dw Lw' Rw Bw2 D' R' Fw D

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 2B' 2L 3R 3U' 2R U2 F2 2L U' B' 2F2 L R2 3F' 2L 2F2 3U' 3F2 L2 3U F 3R2 2R' 3U B 3R2 2R2 R B 2F2 R 3U2 B2 3F2 3U2 2L2 2B2 3R2 B 2D2 2U B2 2B2 3F' 2F' D 3U' 2U 3R' 3U' B D' U 2B' 2F 2D' 2F F' R' U' F 3R2 3F2 U' 3R 3U R F2 2U2
*2. *B2 U 2L 3R' U2 3F' 2L R' 3F 2L' U' F' L D' F' L' 2R B2 3U2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 2L R' D' L' 2D' 2L2 2D B2 2B2 L 3R' 2R 2B' 2R' B2 2U' L' 2D' B' 3F2 2L' F2 D2 2F2 2U' U 2B F R' 2F D' L2 3R' U2 L 2R' B' 3R' 2R' 2D U' 3R2 F 2L 3R
*3. *B' D2 2L2 3R2 2B2 D2 2L2 R 3U' 2F F' D 2D2 2B 2R' B' 3U 2B 2D R2 2D' B2 R2 2D2 2L' 3R2 2R' B2 U' R B2 L 2R' R2 B' D' 3U2 L' 2L 3R' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U B2 3F' D' F' 2L B2 U2 3R' 2B' 3R2 U' F' 3U2 2F 3R' 3F R2 U R' 2U' B' F L2 2L2 3R' 2U'
*4. *D' B2 D 3U' 2U' 2L' D' 2R U' 2L2 3U2 U 3F2 F 2L 2D2 3F2 3U B' 2D2 3U' U L' 3R' U' 2R' 2B2 2D 2U2 3F 2D 2B U' 3F 2F 3R U' 3F 3R2 B 3F L2 2F2 3R' 2F D2 3F 3R 3U2 L 2L 3R2 B' D 3U2 2B 3U' 2B 2F F 2R' 3U' 2B2 3F' 3R D' 3U 2F' U 2F'
*5. *2R 3F F' 3R 2B2 L2 2R' 3F' D 2D 3U' F' 2L2 R' D2 2L2 2R 2D2 2R2 F 2R' 3F2 D2 3U' B2 3R' 2R' B2 3R2 3U2 B 2D' 2U' L 2B' L' 2B2 3F' 3R2 2R D 2D2 2R 3F 2U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2 3F F2 3R' 2R B 3R2 B' D2 3U' 2U 3F F2 D F2 2U 2F' D' L' 3U L' 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 2U2 3F D' 3F2 2F2 2L2 3U 3F2 D2 3D2 3F2 D 3F 3U 3R 3U 2U' 2B' 2R R 2U' B' 2B2 2F2 3D 3B2 L 2R U 3L' 3R 2U2 3L2 3R' U' 2B L2 3R' 3F' 2D 2L' 3L F 3D' U2 2L R 3F' 2L' 2D 2U' B' 3D2 L' 2F2 2U' 3F2 L' 3L2 3R B' 2B2 3F 2L' 3L D' 2B2 F2 2D' 3R' 3F' 3D' L 2R2 D 3D2 F2 3L R F' 3L 2D' B 2L 3U' L2 2L' R' 3F' L 3F' 3U' 2U' U' 3L' 3D 2L' 3U2 L2
*2. *2F2 3D2 2U' R B' 3F' 3D 2B2 D' 2U U 3L' D2 3L2 F' 2U 2L2 2D' 3D' 3R2 3U' 2L2 F2 3U2 U R2 B2 3D 2U2 3B' 3F 2F F' 2D2 U2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3U2 B' 2R B' 3F2 3R U B2 3B F' 2U2 2L B2 3F2 3U2 2U 3R2 3U' B 2U' U 2L B2 2F' 2L' 3B2 D' B 2B2 2F U2 R' 3D2 3L2 2R2 D' 3D' 2B 3L' 2F 2D2 2F' F2 R2 D 2D2 2L' 2R 2D2 2F' 2U2 2R' 3U' 2L U2 R' 2F' 3D2 2U B' 3F2 F2
*3. *2R 2B L' 3D2 B' 2F' F' 2L 3L2 3R' R2 2U' B 2R' 2U 3L' F U' F' L' 2D' 2F' L2 2D' 2B 2D 3U' 2L 2R2 D 2F2 3L2 3R2 U' 2L2 2D' 2U U2 2L 3L2 2B2 3D' L' 2L 3L F' 3D' 3U' U R2 3D' 2U 2B2 2L2 3R2 B F2 2R 2U 3B 2F2 2L2 2U' U' 3F' 2D' 3B 3U' 3L B2 3L2 R 3U' 2B 3B R B' 3B D 2F' L 2D' 2F 3D 2F' 2R' R' 3D 2R R' 3U' R2 B 3D' 2U2 2F2 3D' 3R2 3D' R2
*4. *L2 B F2 R U' 2B2 2D' 2F' L' 3L' B2 3F2 2U2 3B 2F' 2D' 3L2 3U2 2U L 3L2 2U2 3L' 2F 2U2 B2 3R D 2U' 3F 2L2 B2 2U' 2B2 3R 2B 2R R B2 3F' L' 2R2 U2 B 3F' 2L' R U' 3R2 3U2 3F 2F2 2D 2U 2B2 2D2 U L2 3R' 3F' D 2D' L U2 L' 2B2 3L2 3B2 D' 3F D F2 2D2 3U' R 3B2 L2 3L 3U B' 2F2 2U2 2B2 U2 B' F' 2D 2B 3B 2L' 3R 2U2 2R' R 2B' 2F2 3R2 R2 B' 3D'
*5. *2L2 2D 3F' 3L 2R' B 2F 2L2 R' 2B' 2L 3B2 2F2 D2 2U' L' F2 2L2 R' 2U' 3F2 2D 3D L2 3L2 D2 3U 3B' 3D2 L 2B' L 3L D 3D' 3U' 2U' 2B 3L' 2R' R2 B U2 B' D 3U' U' 3R' R B' 2L2 2D B' L2 D' 3L2 2D 3D U2 R 3U 3F2 2F2 U2 3F' 2F 2L2 3B L2 R2 B2 2B' 3F' F U' R D 3D2 U' 3R2 2B2 2L2 3L 3R2 U' 3R D 2D' 2F2 3L2 3R2 R U2 L 3F2 3U2 3B' F' 2L U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R2 F U R' U2 F R'
*2. *U2 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 F' R U'
*3. *R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B' D2 F L R' D' B L2 U2 L2
*2. *U2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U F L2 U' R D U B2
*3. *D2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 R B2 U' B D2 U' R2 D' U F D L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' F' L Rw2 R B F' D2 Uw U' Fw D L2 B' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 B D' F' D' U' B' R D U' B F L' Fw' U' B2 F L R
*2. *L' D Fw U B U R' Fw2 R' U L Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' B F' U2 L' R' F Rw B2 L Rw' B2 Rw' Fw Rw' R2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B
*3. *D' L' R' B2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' Fw F Uw2 U' R D2 Rw B2 U R B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 U Fw F' Rw2 B Rw2 U R D2 B Fw2 Rw Uw' B' F' D' Uw2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw D' B F' Dw Lw2 B' Dw' Lw2 Rw R' D Bw2 F2 Uw U Fw2 D2 F Rw2 R U' B' R2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw' R' Uw Rw D2 Lw R Uw B' Bw Dw' L2 Lw2 Bw R2 U Rw D' L2 Uw2 R2 F Lw Bw2 Lw' U2 Bw U2 Fw Rw Dw
*2. *D2 Uw2 Lw2 R' U Fw2 U' B D' L' Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' R F Dw' Lw2 U2 B2 Bw' Fw U2 R' F Rw D' R D2 Rw' U2 Fw' U Fw' Dw2 U' Bw L2 Lw Rw' R Bw Uw' B2 Fw L Fw R2 F' L Rw' F Rw2 Dw' U2
*3. *U L' B' Dw Uw B2 Bw2 R U' Bw Fw Rw2 U2 R2 Dw Uw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 U Lw Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' R Uw U' L' R2 B' Bw' F Dw L Lw U' Bw' Rw' R Bw F Lw' U' Fw F R2 U2 Lw2 Rw B2 U' R2 F' Uw' Lw' Rw Fw2 F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 3R R' 2B2 2D2 3F2 D2 B' 3U B' 3R' 3U' 3R2 B' 3U' L2 3R 2R2 2F 2D B' 3F2 2R2 R2 D 2F' L2 2L 2R2 U' F2 L 2D 3U2 U 3F2 2R2 B' 2B' 2L2 B F' D2 L2 2B' 3R F2 2L 2D 2L' 3R' 2F' F 3U2 3R R' 3F 2L2 B F' D 2B 2F2 F 3U 2F' 2D 3U' 2L 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 3F F' 3L 3F2 L 2B D L' D' L U 2F 3U2 2F L' D2 2D2 2U2 3B2 2U B D' 3D 2U U2 2L' 3B2 D' 3D 3U L' B L' D2 2F2 L2 2D' 2U2 B2 F 2L' 3D' 3U' U' 3B' 3U' 3B' 3D' U2 L' 2L D2 B2 3F 2F F2 L2 3R2 3F 3L2 3D 3U' L' 3L' 3B2 L2 B' 2U F2 L2 3R2 3B U 2R' 3D' 2R B' 2L2 R' 2F2 2U' 3L 3D' 2R' 2B2 3R' 2R 3F' L2 2B2 L2 2F R' 3U' 2R' U L' D R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R D' B' R2 B R' U' R B D2 F
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B U' F L F D2 U' B' U' L2 R'
*3. *B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 D L' F' L2 R B2 D2 R' D B2
*4. *U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' U B R D R F' L R' B2 R
*5. *U2 F L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F R D2 R' B2 R' B' R'
*6. *B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' D2 L D' F R F' R2 D2
*7. *R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 B' U B' L' U L' F U B2 D
*8. *F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 R' B U L' D' U' B L2 R B
*9. *B D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D' B2 L R' B' D2 U' L' D2 F
*10. *U R' F2 U' R L' F L' D' B' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R
*11. *U R2 D' F2 U R2 D' L2 U' L2 U R' F L D B2 R2 B R' B U
*12. *D' L2 B2 R D B' L F R' U' L2 F2 U F2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D'
*13. *B2 D R2 D U B2 U L2 U R2 B' F2 L R D B D2 U' L B U
*14. *R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 F U L' F D' L D' B R' B
*15. *D U B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D L U2 R2 D U L' F' R
*16. *F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' U F' L D' R2 F' D' U2 R
*17. *U2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 D F' R' U' B' D2 F2 U'
*18. *F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 R' F' L U' F' L' U
*19. *R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B F2 U L' F D' F2 R'
*20. *U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U R' D L' B D F U' R2 F
*21. *D R' L D' R2 L2 B R2 L' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 B2 D' F2 D2
*22. *B2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L D F U2 L2 R' U2 R D U'
*23. *L2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D L' R' F' L D' R' F' L' D2
*24. *L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' B' F U R2 U2 F R' F2
*25. *R B2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L U2 F' D L2 R D2 F' D' F L' R B
*26. *D F U' L' F2 B' R' B U2 B U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U F2 D2
*27. *D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L B2 F U F' L B' D'
*28. *R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R B L2 D' R' B' F D2 L' B
*29. *D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' D L F D' F2 U B R2 F'
*30. *U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' R' B F L D' L2 D2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 R B2 D2 F' L' D' F2 L D B2
*2. *L' F2 B' D' B' U2 D B U R F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 F2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 R' F' L2 B' F2 D' R' B' R D2
*4. *U' B' U D2 B' L2 U' R' F' D' F2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 U F2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R B' F R D' B' L' B' U R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L U' R D' B U2 F D2 L'
*2. *U2 B R2 B L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 U' F D L' D F2 D L' F
*3. *L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 U B2 L R U'
*4. *L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' B' R F D F2 D R U
*5. *U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L' F R2 U' B D' B2 L2 F2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R' B2 R D' R D2 F R U L'
*2. *L2 R2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L U2 B' U' F2 L' D2 F D' U
*3. *F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F D' B F2 R F L2 D B L' F
*4. *U' L' F' B2 U2 B' U R' D R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 L U2 L'
*5. *R U R' F' L' F2 D2 B' L' D' B U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F2 B' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L U' R2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F U' F2 R' F' R2 U
*3. *R' B' D L' F2 B' R' F R' U2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2
*4. *L' Fw L F' D' B F2 U2 F2 Rw R' F2 Rw2 F2 D R' B' D2 Fw F R U B' Fw2 L D L2 D2 Uw' Rw D Uw' U' R B2 R' Uw U' F' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' R2 F2 R' F' R U
*3. *F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U' F D' B' R D' L F2 L'
*4. *L' Rw U2 B' L Rw' Uw2 B' R' U2 B2 U' Rw Fw2 F Uw2 Rw B' D' Uw2 B2 F R2 Fw' L' R B Fw' D' Uw2 L B2 Rw Uw2 F' D2 B2 Fw D2 L
*5. *R2 D2 Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw' R Bw D2 Bw2 R' B' Fw D2 L' Bw2 L' Bw2 Fw' D2 Lw Bw2 R2 Uw2 B' Bw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Bw' D Bw' U' B Uw' Bw' Fw F D2 F L' R Uw' U' L D' Dw' U2 Fw2 L Uw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 F Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U B' U' R U' L' l' r' b u
*2. *L' U R' B' U' R B' R u
*3. *L' U' B L' U' L B R l' b u
*4. *U' R' L' R' U R B' L U l r b u
*5. *L B U L' U' R U' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-1, 4) / (0, 5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 3) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D R' U R L' R D' U'
*2. *L' R U' D U D' R' D'
*3. *D' U L U' L' R' U' D U'
*4. *R L' U L D' R L' D R'
*5. *R L' D U L D L' U' D'


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 21, 2012)

3BLD: 1:03.10, 53.62, DNF(8.52) = 53.62


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

I had an idea for a possible new points system.

In the heptathlon/decathlon, you are awarded points depending on your results, not on your positioning. So, if we used a formula (possibly the same as athletics), we would have a system that not only rewards positions, but also fast results. It would take some time to impliment, but I think it would work really well. So, what do you all think?


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 21, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 5.98, (9.11), (3.77), 5.20, 6.77 = *5.98*
*3x3x3*: 19.75, 22.16, 19.50, (23.58), (17.75) = *20.47*
*4x4x4*: (1:46.96), 1:33.62, 1:25.66, (1:18.91), 1:20.44 = *1:26.57*
*5x5x5*: 2:40.82, (3:02.13), (2:23.20), 2:59.84, 2:48.74 = *2:49.80*
*6x6x6*: 6:24.90, (5:42.83), 6:11.88, (7:17.59), 6:35.04 = *6:23.94*
*7x7x7*: (10:38.13), 9:44.84, 10:07.07, (9:34.74), 9:57.81 = *9:56.57*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:55.80*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *5:34.19*
*Magic*: 3.60, 3.62, (4.07), 3.27, (3.02) = *3.50*
*Master Magic*: 10.17, (13.61), (8.46), 9.24, 10.38 = *9.93*
*Megaminx*: (3:23.90), 3:19.86, (2:55.36), 3:08.63, 3:06.77 = *3:11.75*
*Pyraminx*: (17.61), (13.92), 14.02, 14.17, 16.35 = *14.85*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 50.17, 45.66, (55.64), (44.86), 45.51 = *47.11*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *56*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, 3:28.10 = *3:28.10*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 8:38.27, DNS = *8:38.27*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

2x2 4.25, 4.57, 3.24, 3.89, 4.80=4.24
3x3
4x4
5x5 1:48.79, 1:35.45, 1:44.53, 1:38.99, 1:37.54=1:40.35 meh
6x6 3:07.17, 2:56.92, 3:02.97, 3:32.99, 3:07.33=3:05.82 meh
7x7 5:00.27, 6:01.48, 5:30.91, 5:17.73, 5:15.32=5:21.32 Stupid counting 5:30, and stupid g perm on the 5:00
Pyraminx 9.46, 11.03, 11.89, 12.25, 15.19=11.72 LOL first time solving pyra in months
Megaminx
Sq-1 30.08, 57.52, 35.68, 42.31, 39.83=39.27 :fp 
FMC
2BLD DNF(42.21), 50.25, 42.53=41.52 :fp
Skewb 
2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay
Match the scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I had an idea for a possible new points system.
> 
> In the heptathlon/decathlon, you are awarded points depending on your results, not on your positioning. So, if we used a formula (possibly the same as athletics), we would have a system that not only rewards positions, but also fast results. It would take some time to impliment, but I think it would work really well. So, what do you all think?



Yes, in a way that would be more fair. Still here we want everyone to be able to compete,
beginners and fast cubers alike. And also the beginners shall get some points. Although 
I cannot say any longer that I am a beginner in speedcubing I regularly come last in all 
ordinary events, it is not that easy to set the lower limits. Shall 1:00 be the worst result
to be awarded with points in 3x3 or 2:00? Then in heptathlon/decathlon all events are 
considered equal, whereas in here we value the difficult (time consuming) events more 
than the easy ones, FMC and big bld more than Magic & MM. I think that is as it should be.

I don't say that the system is perfect, far from. But it is not the World Championships either...


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 22, 2012)

3x3 one handed: 13.54, 12.03, 15.16, 13.65, 13.82 = 13.67
3x3: 8.33, 8.99, 11.74, 9.47, 7.00 = 8.93
2x2 bld: 10.44, DNF, 10.99 = 10.44
2x2: 2.49, 1.66, 2.14, 1.76, 3.00 = 2.13
Pyraminx: 8.90, 6.89, 8.43, 5.63, 7.05 = 7.45
4x4: 40.23, 38.59, 38.36, 42.39, 33.90 = 39.06
2-3-4 relay: 54.67
5x5: 1:18.36, 1:26.10, 1:19.03, 1:20.48, 1:16.94 = 1:19.29
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:35.18
Meganminx: 1:46.89, 2:01.87, 1:53.83, 1:34.81, 1:31.79 = 1:45.18
3x3 bld: DNF, 2:20.82, DNF = 2:20.86
3x3 match the scramble: 44.87,46.82, 53.10, 53.01, 48.97 = 49.60


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 22, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, in a way that would be more fair. Still here we want everyone to be able to compete,
> beginners and fast cubers alike. And also the beginners shall get some points. Although
> I cannot say any longer that I am a beginner in speedcubing I regularly come last in all
> ordinary events, *it is not that easy to set the lower limits. Shall 1:00 be the worst result
> ...



That's the only problem I see. For example, in the 100m hurdles in the heptathlon, 26.4 is the lowest time that gets a point. There are many people who solve slower than that. We could use the old system as well, and add the points together, so everyone gets points.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 22, 2012)

2x2: (4.36), 3.55, (2.86), 3.99, 3.46 = *3.67 avg5*
3x3: 11.97, 10.84, (9.50), (12.08), 11.81 = *11.54 avg5*
4x4: 45.33, (43.50), 47.90, 49.21, (56.99) = *47.48 avg5*
5x5: (1:33.94), 1:27.72, 1:25.40, 1:23.98, (1:16.06) = *1:25.70 avg5*
6x6: 3:02.35, (2:43.14), (3:12.28), 2:58.16, 2:57.85 = *2:59.45 avg5*
3x3 OH: 17.01, 18.45, 18.61, (16.44), (25.25) = *18.02 avg5*
3x3 with feet: 51.36, (45.02), 52.83, 53.40, (53.78) = *52.53 avg5*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:02.82*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *2:39.54*
megaminx: 1:01.49, (52.36), 54.59, (1:02.61), 1:02.56 = *59.55 avg5*
pyraminx: (3.19), 5.77+, (7.34), 6.66, 6.26 = *6.23 avg5*


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 22, 2012)

3x3: 10.67, 12.14, 9.34, 11.08, 11.22 = 10.99
2x2: 2.63, 2.90, (3.16), (1.55), 2.77 = 2.77 nice 
2BLD: DNF, 58.47, DNF = 58.47
3BLD: 4:59.576, 2:11.111, DNS = 2:11.111 lol number.
OH: (17.18), 19.40, (24.07), 23.89, 19.08 = 20.79


----------



## jonlin (Aug 23, 2012)

2x2: 5.68, 3.94, 3.34, 3.09, 1.84
Avg: 3.46
3x3: 11.52, 12.84, 12.66, 12.64, 15.44
Avg: 12.71
4x4: 1:22.70, 1:10.00, 1:25.38, 1:19.94, 1:09.78
Avg: 1:17.55
6x6: 
2BLD: 1:10.86, 53.45, 1:07.37
Result: 53.45


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 23, 2012)

3x3: 36.86, 43.30, 30.86, 40.69, 37.42 = 38.32
3x3 BLD: DNF
3x3 OH: 1:22.29, DNF, 1:12.07, 1:10.75, 1:07.64 = 1:15.04
3x3 WF: 4:38.33, 3:35.52, 3:32.53, 3:43.53, 3:11.10 = 3:37.19


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

*2x2: *5.50, 3.96, 6.86, (2.86), (7.51) = *5.44
3x3*: 16.79, (18.02), (13.31), 16.06,15.61 = *16.15*
*3X3 BLD*: 8:08.19[5:23.34], DNF(12:40.04)[6:40.03], DNS = *8:08.19
**3X3 OH*35.87), 32.46, 34.48, (32.43),35.84= *34.26
**Pyraminx*: (11.81), 7.61, 9.14, (7.04), 9.25 = *8.67
**Square 1*: 33.50, 27.50,29.92, 22.92, 24.56 = *27.23*


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 24, 2012)

2x2: (8.43), 7.85, (7.29), 8.37, 7.88 = 8.03
3x3: (19.10), (24.90), 19.79, 21.46, 19.70 = 20.31
3x3 OH: (33.47), 35.43, 35.44, 37.41, (42.63) = 36.09
Square 1: 57.22, 1:09.11, (1:24.09), 1:03.22, (51.92) = 1:03:18


----------



## Selkie (Aug 24, 2012)

*7x7x7:* 6:51.54, 8:15.80, 7:24.07, 7:50.71, 7:12.53 = 7:29.10
_Comment:_ pb single and average
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 25*


Spoiler



On Inverted Scramble:
Premoves: U2 F' D2 [3]
D2 F2 //2x2x1 [5] 
B2 *L2* D //2x2x2 (D2 Premove) - Inserted L2 for a better continuation [8]
L2 F2 //3x2x2 (F' Premove) [10]
U L' U' L2 U' //F2L-1 (U2 Premove) [15]
U' L U //Pseudo F2L with 1 Cancellation [17]
L' B L2 B' //L3C

Skeleton: D2 F U2 _B_ : _L2 B'_ L U' L' U2 L2 U L U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2
: = _B_ R B' L2 B R' _B' L2_ = 4 Cancellations

Final Solution = D2 F U2 B2 R B' L2 B R' B2 L U' L' U2 L2 U L U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 = 25 HTM

A PB  Found a 2 move cancellation insert at 55 mins, found this one at 58 mins so very close to time limit but was determined not to DNF again


----------



## Jakube (Aug 24, 2012)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 19/21 in 58:31.86[37:16.99]*
_Damn, I thought I did all. The cubes looked all solved, but 2 twisted corners and 3 corners (all on the bootom)_


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 26, 2012)

3x3: *17.40* 18.00, 21.61, 16.84, 15.94, 17.35
That was nice

4x4: *1:49.48* 1:37.88, 1:55.41, 1:58.90, 1:42.24, 1:50.80
5x5: *3:07.02* 2:56.22, 2:59.89, 3:12.65, 3:08.53, 3:21.62

That's pretty bad..

3x3 OH: *42.73* 42.56, 41.12, 1:00.53, 41.52, 44.10

Really good but the third solve. 


I got a 7x7 on monday but it would take an hour or so to do an average of 5. Average 13 minutes.


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 27, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 23.88, 24.49, (30.07), 24.46, (20.91) = *24.28* 
*3x3x3 OH*: (51.91), (44.76), 49.69, 49.93, 47.45 = *49.02*
*3x3x3 FMC*:*49 Moves*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2012)

*2x2* - 9.35, (9.05), 9.36, 12.12, (12.55) = *10.28*
*3x3* - 35.79, (33.98), 34.20, 36.59, (37.05) = *35.53*
*4x4* - 3:08.92, (4:12.46), 3:45.84, (3:02.51), 3:41.70 = *3:32.15*
*2x2 Blindfolded* - 1:41.67, DNS, DNS = *1:41.67*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2012)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, Mike & Anson

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.13 AnsonL
 2.77 Tao Yu
 2.82 CuberMan
 3.14 fazrulz
 3.19 yoinneroid
 3.40 Hendry cahyadi
 3.46 jonlin
 3.67 LouisCormier
 3.88 Maxelino
 3.93 rickcube
 4.01 mycube
 4.04 ZhanChi5
 4.14 Lapinsavant
 4.20 Jaycee
 4.23 zaki
 4.24 KCuber
 4.55 riley
 4.63 PandaCuber
 4.64 FinnGamer
 4.84 BlueDevil
 4.92 Andri Maulana
 4.98 gunner
 5.04 Krag
 5.15 Alcuber
 5.33 djwcoco
 5.44 Czery
 5.59 brandbest1
 5.72 HelpCube
 5.77 dimwmuni
 5.98 FaLoL
 6.29 Kukuh Trisna
 6.38 MeshuggahX
 6.56 theZcuber
 6.72 Kenneth Svendson
 6.74 Divineskulls
 7.00 ickathu
 7.08 uvafan
 7.40 Mikel
 7.56 Schmidt
 7.64 Mike Hughey
 8.03 Outsmash
 10.28 DuffyEdge
 16.88 kevinchoc
 20.47 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(52)

 8.80 fazrulz
 8.93 AnsonL
 9.56 CuberMan
 9.87 WilsonAlvis
 10.29 yoinneroid
 10.51 Hendry cahyadi
 10.99 Tao Yu
 11.01 antoineccantin
 11.49 ZhanChi5
 11.54 LouisCormier
 11.92 riley
 12.42 Lapinsavant
 12.71 jonlin
 12.92 rickcube
 13.13 mycube
 13.27 Andri Maulana
 13.61 zaki
 13.98 Kukuh Trisna
 14.06 Andrejon
 14.52 dimwmuni
 15.47 Jaycee
 15.68 BlueDevil
 16.33 Czery
 16.43 PandaCuber
 16.47 uvafan
 16.59 Divineskulls
 16.76 FinnGamer
 16.80 HelpCube
 17.17 MeshuggahX
 17.32 theZcuber
 17.40 awesomecuber150
 17.71 gunner
 17.80 Krag
 17.99 Mikel
 18.00 Kenneth Svendson
 19.52 Maxelino
 20.32 Outsmash
 20.47 FaLoL
 20.52 brandbest1
 20.83 Mike Hughey
 22.64 djwcoco
 24.08 Alcuber
 24.28 Zaterlord
 24.31 Schmidt
 24.99 ickathu
 26.08 arcio1
 28.29 kevinchoc
 29.23 MichaelErskine
 32.70 hfsdo
 35.53 DuffyEdge
 37.23 MatsBergsten
 38.32 calebcole203
*4x4x4*(37)

 35.91 fazrulz
 39.05 yoinneroid
 39.06 AnsonL
 41.00 WilsonAlvis
 43.76 Hendry cahyadi
 47.39 CuberMan
 47.48 LouisCormier
 49.64 zaki
 50.70 mycube
 54.74 ZhanChi5
 56.20 AustinReed
 1:04.14 dimwmuni
 1:04.27 rickcube
 1:05.50 riley
 1:07.93 Maxelino
 1:09.02 Divineskulls
 1:17.45 FinnGamer
 1:17.55 jonlin
 1:20.15 MeshuggahX
 1:23.63 brandbest1
 1:26.46 BlueDevil
 1:26.57 FaLoL
 1:27.60 Mike Hughey
 1:27.84 HelpCube
 1:29.23 Mikel
 1:29.79 djwcoco
 1:29.80 ickathu
 1:32.82 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.25 Krag
 1:34.83 Kukuh Trisna
 1:49.48 awesomecuber150
 1:49.80 kevinchoc
 1:55.46 uvafan
 1:56.70 theZcuber
 2:21.58 MichaelErskine
 2:29.68 Schmidt
 3:32.15 DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:11.85 fazrulz
 1:19.29 AnsonL
 1:21.69 yoinneroid
 1:25.70 LouisCormier
 1:33.36 Hendry cahyadi
 1:35.38 zaki
 1:40.35 KCuber
 1:50.15 AustinReed
 1:50.95 mycube
 1:54.67 riley
 1:59.19 Lapinsavant
 2:03.17 rickcube
 2:17.49 Mike Hughey
 2:37.73 FinnGamer
 2:49.80 FaLoL
 2:59.02 Kenneth Svendson
 3:01.58 brandbest1
 3:07.02 awesomecuber150
 3:21.98 Mikel
 3:31.38 theZcuber
 4:01.81 MichaelErskine
 4:35.64 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:59.45 LouisCormier
 3:05.82 KCuber
 3:10.27 zaki
 3:12.69 mycube
 3:56.01 AustinReed
 4:20.46 rickcube
 4:55.01 Mike Hughey
 6:23.94 FaLoL
 6:31.40 brandbest1
 6:35.40 FinnGamer
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:48.36 mycube
 5:21.32 KCuber
 5:35.08 zaki
 6:52.10 Mike Hughey
 7:29.10 Selkie
 9:56.57 FaLoL
11:13.90 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF rickcube
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 13.67 AnsonL
 15.54 antoineccantin
 17.04 yoinneroid
 17.27 WilsonAlvis
 18.02 LouisCormier
 18.20 CuberMan
 20.79 Tao Yu
 24.12 rickcube
 24.94 ZhanChi5
 24.99 mycube
 25.72 Kukuh Trisna
 26.28 HelpCube
 31.39 MeshuggahX
 31.61 Divineskulls
 32.09 riley
 33.73 Czery
 33.90 Lapinsavant
 34.20 Kenneth Svendson
 34.81 brandbest1
 35.37 arcio1
 35.82 Mikel
 36.09 Outsmash
 40.66 Mike Hughey
 42.73 awesomecuber150
 47.11 FaLoL
 48.97 Alcuber
 49.02 Zaterlord
 49.10 uvafan
 51.40 ickathu
 59.50 Schmidt
 1:15.04 calebcole203
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 52.53 LouisCormier
 1:10.31 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.91 yoinneroid
 1:35.96 Mike Hughey
 2:20.75 riley
 3:37.19 calebcole203
 5:34.82 Mikel
 6:16.18 Divineskulls
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 10.44 AnsonL
 15.31 CuberMan
 18.58 Mike Hughey
 22.84 riley
 26.19 MatsBergsten
 31.41 Andri Maulana
 33.69 yoinneroid
 42.53 KCuber
 44.94 Mikel
 52.05 Lapinsavant
 53.45 jonlin
 58.47 Tao Yu
 1:14.33 brandbest1
 1:21.84 Schmidt
 1:41.67 DuffyEdge
 3:28.10 FaLoL
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 53.62 Noahaha
 55.93 Hendry cahyadi
 59.84 Mike Hughey
 1:28.15 riley
 1:31.03 CuberMan
 1:36.80 yoinneroid
 1:41.33 MatsBergsten
 2:01.39 theZcuber
 2:11.11 Tao Yu
 2:20.82 AnsonL
 2:22.88 mycube
 2:52.63 Mikel
 3:16.13 brandbest1
 4:15.12 Lapinsavant
 5:20.78 uvafan
 7:15.72 gunner
 8:08.19 Czery
 8:38.27 FaLoL
 DNF calebcole203
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:24.30 Mike Hughey
 6:34.71 MatsBergsten
10:18.81 yoinneroid
16:28.24 Mikel
18:36.57 riley
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:26.31 Mike Hughey
24:32.57 yoinneroid
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

37:31.06 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

19/21 (58:31)  Jakube
8/8 (31:10)  Mike Hughey
9/11 (42:55)  Skullush
5/5 (19:55)  riley
5/5 (33:03)  Mikel
6/8 (49:20)  yoinneroid
2/2 ( 7:26)  mycube
2/2 (14:29)  theZcuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 50.53 AnsonL
 1:11.87 Mike Hughey
 1:15.67 yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 54.67 AnsonL
 56.87 yoinneroid
 1:02.82 LouisCormier
 1:11.25 zaki
 1:16.17 mycube
 1:30.76 riley
 1:36.70 HelpCube
 1:40.53 dimwmuni
 1:52.33 Kukuh Trisna
 1:53.24 brandbest1
 1:55.80 FaLoL
 2:00.62 Kenneth Svendson
 2:14.00 Mike Hughey
 2:26.39 uvafan
 2:35.46 kevinchoc
 3:31.34 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:33.75 yoinneroid
 2:34.53 zaki
 2:35.18 AnsonL
 2:39.54 LouisCormier
 3:10.96 mycube
 4:22.81 Mike Hughey
 5:23.09 kevinchoc
 5:34.19 FaLoL
*Magic*(5)

 0.95 brandbest1
 1.18 Mikel
 1.47 riley
 1.74 Mike Hughey
 3.50 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(6)

 3.01 brandbest1
 3.41 Mikel
 3.46 Mike Hughey
 4.01 riley
 4.97 Kenneth Svendson
 9.93 FaLoL
*Skewb*(5)

 8.09 theZcuber
 12.65 Mike Hughey
 20.50 brandbest1
 22.42 Schmidt
 27.90 riley
*Clock*(8)

 8.09 djwcoco
 10.84 yoinneroid
 12.96 zaki
 13.63 CuberMan
 15.26 rickcube
 16.40 Mike Hughey
 18.84 brandbest1
 38.35 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.92 rickcube
 5.58 Maxelino
 6.23 LouisCormier
 6.41 yoinneroid
 6.66 CuberMan
 6.75 ickathu
 6.96 Alcuber
 7.26 Lapinsavant
 7.46 AnsonL
 7.51 Hendry cahyadi
 8.67 Czery
 8.70 zaki
 9.43 mycube
 9.49 Divineskulls
 10.30 brandbest1
 11.72 KCuber
 11.85 riley
 13.05 Mike Hughey
 13.10 Krag
 14.85 FaLoL
 15.24 theZcuber
 15.47 Schmidt
 17.40 Mikel
*Megaminx*(10)

 59.55 LouisCormier
 1:05.91 Divineskulls
 1:45.05 yoinneroid
 1:45.18 AnsonL
 2:01.46 CuberMan
 2:15.21 rickcube
 2:44.88 Lapinsavant
 2:53.00 Mike Hughey
 3:11.75 FaLoL
 4:43.65 riley
*Square-1*(11)

 16.16 nathanajah
 25.61 yoinneroid
 26.43 Czery
 35.00 brandbest1
 37.05 rickcube
 37.98 Mike Hughey
 39.27 KCuber
 1:03.18 Outsmash
 1:19.00 Mikel
 2:06.52 Schmidt
 2:46.32 CuberMan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

25 Selkie
27 okayama
29 mycube
29 irontwig
30 Jaycee
30 theZcuber
32 Andri Maulana
35 Mike Hughey
39 yoinneroid
46 Kenneth Svendson
50 brandbest1
54 Kukuh Trisna
56 FaLoL
59 Mikel

*Contest results*

385 yoinneroid
297 Mike Hughey
296 AnsonL
264 LouisCormier
262 mycube
252 riley
244 CuberMan
222 rickcube
201 zaki
190 Hendry cahyadi
182 brandbest1
166 fazrulz
163 Mikel
161 Lapinsavant
149 FaLoL
147 Tao Yu
141 ZhanChi5
123 Kenneth Svendson
122 WilsonAlvis
120 theZcuber
120 Divineskulls
116 jonlin
114 Kukuh Trisna
112 KCuber
110 Czery
109 Maxelino
103 FinnGamer
101 HelpCube
98 Andri Maulana
95 dimwmuni
88 Jaycee
88 MeshuggahX
82 BlueDevil
82 antoineccantin
73 uvafan
67 MatsBergsten
67 Krag
66 Alcuber
64 ickathu
63 AustinReed
63 djwcoco
61 PandaCuber
60 Schmidt
58 awesomecuber150
58 gunner
53 Jakube
47 Outsmash
37 Andrejon
35 Selkie
32 kevinchoc
31 Skullush
26 arcio1
24 Noahaha
23 okayama
22 calebcole203
22 Zaterlord
22 irontwig
22 MichaelErskine
21 DuffyEdge
15 nathanajah
7 hfsdo


----------



## irontwig (Aug 28, 2012)

Selkie said:


> *7x7x7:* 6:51.54, 8:15.80, 7:24.07, 7:50.71, 7:12.53 = 7:29.10
> _Comment:_ pb single and average
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 25*
> 
> ...



Well done. Nice insertions, both the single move and the corner comm.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Well done. Nice insertions, both the single move and the corner comm.



Thanks irontwig, much apprciated. Still feel like F2L-1 to L3C is more driven by luck and brute force than judgement but I guess that will improve with time


----------

